# Major Flea Issues!! HELP!!!



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Well, in my country I have 2 dogs. Kobe and Brittany. They're both Shih Tzus and are almost 1 year and a 1/2. In the Philippines, there are a TON of fleas and ticks!  They seem to have an infestation... Do any of you know any working flea and tick medications? I could always buy it and ship it to them... PLEASE help me! I don't know how much they're suffering, please! They're coats are kept short but not too short. HELP!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Flea dipping your pet store sells medications you feed them and ones you put on the coat not sure if a bath would help.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Well, I'm looking for a certain brand. Is frontline+ a good brand? :l I'm looking for external treating, they're really picky so they won't really want to eat that...


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

Frontline is good. Just stay away from anything made by Hartz.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Then I'll look into it...


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Hope they do well.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I hope so, too. But it costs so much! But I'm sure $35 is cheap for a flea medication, right?


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

I buy frontline sold for the largest size dog available and use a pipette or syringe to measure out the right amount for my dog/cat's weight. It's much cheaper this way. The vet taught me how to do it.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

The other dogs he has, has fleas and ticks, too. I'll need to call him later on how much it's going to cost. Well, if there are $300 shoes than it's definitely worth it!


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Leeniex said:


> I buy frontline sold for the largest size dog available and use a pipette or syringe to measure out the right amount for my dog/cat's weight. It's much cheaper this way. The vet taught me how to do it.


This is genius!


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Also diatomaceous earth spread around the home will kill any insect -- just be careful not to breathe in the dust.

It's also called DE earth.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Well, he has 2 houses next to each other and has a car way in between both of them... So the dogs can go anywhere they want but have no risk of getting hit. I don't think that's going to work. :\


----------

